# How to Set up a Qiyi Clock + a mod to make it better



## ElephantCuber (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Tecknet (Apr 15, 2022)

wait you can setup clocks


----------



## Tecknet (Apr 16, 2022)

Tecknet said:


> wait you can setup clocks


Now i figured out they can be magnetic. Just howw


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jun 28, 2022)

ElephantCuber said:


>


Thank you bro  got my first clock today and set it up and it’s so smooth!


----------



## gsingh (Jun 29, 2022)

ElephantCuber said:


>


imagine doing clock

pls dont hate me for hating clock


----------

